

Anything interesting in the Sony leak? - karsus

Heard about the movies and MPAA&#x27;s anti-Google attacks, but what else have we learned that&#x27;s interesting? Did we hear about cool new technology? Cool ideas? Something that sounds like seeds for progress and new innovation?<p>Somehow one imagines that in a massive leak of private and internal work by a huge company, there should be the basis of new sparks of creativity.
======
karsus
If something like their full details on the PS4 or research on a PS5 had
gotten out, that might've been entertaining.

